# Sebastian inlet . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Sebastian Inlet . . .*


----------



## Lhughes (Sep 10, 2013)

Great place to fish. . .


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Haven't been down there in years since I got my Gheenoe.

Which I hardly use any more.

Maybe I should re-thing Sebastian?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i was there this past december and strolled out onto the jetty, looks like a great place to fish, WAAAY too crowded for my taste. i fished a couple of miles up from the inlet on the surf, 1 week at end of december, easily best pomp fishing of my life. more than 10 citations with numeous smaller but still legal fish. already planning my next trip back, that place is paradise! not a single surf fisherman up or down the beach that i could see where i was fishing.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Too many people in the winter....unless you like crowds.....the beaches are usually packed in peak winter....you can still find room, the pompano fishing was poor last year...Could be many factors affecting the fish...Beach fill projects....sharks...poor weather....The guys that fish the beaches in the area know when to be there....


----------

